# kinetic ram



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Is this tool any good or not? any of you guys have one or have comments on if it's thumbs up or down.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

One of my good friends that works for another service company used one to clear... Try and clear up a plugged bath tub yesterday, he ended up blowing the waste and overflow clean apart, a "5 minute job" just turned into a few hours after cutting open the ceiling and re assembling the destroyed drain pipe, in my opinion, compressed air is not a great idea for clearing drains because you just don't know what shape the piping is in behind the wall or below the floor


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't have one, don't need one and will never have one....

I clear clogs with a closet auger, cable or, jetter...

If there is another situation such as a drum trap where the drain cannot be cleaned with the methods I use I have never encountered one that would resist the drain cleaning efforts of my sawzall....

IMHO it's an easy way out of doing the job right! :yes:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

We use an air compressor and a spray nozzle to clear drum traps, stop the overflow up with a wray and blow in through the bottom, works well and hasn't destroyed anything ....


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been working as a 'district' plumber on 9 separate school buildings (pre-k through 12th grade) built between 1958 and 1985 for the past 6 months. I never used one before but they had one on the shelf so I gave it a try. Now it's the first thing I grab for sinks and water coolers\fountains. Heck I even used it to blow paper towels through urinals.

Now, I can't claim 100% success rate, but I can tell you it works, and I haven't blown anything apart, not even crusty old 1 1/4" p-traps. Sure, you need to cover the overflows etc., and I've been blasted with a good bit o' water a few times, but the thing works and usually pretty well on most 'reasonable' drain clogs. Now, this is commercial piping-C.I., galvanized and copper drain lines mostly, so that is a major factor in determining the potential for damage. However, depending on the home, I'd be willing to try it on a residential job, but by necessitythat would definately require a bit more care.

"Doing the job right" means solving the problem, and doing it as safely, cleanly, and quickly as possible. For me, in MY situation, that includes using the water ram as a first shot attempt. If it works-I win, if not, I'm only behind by about 10 minutes tops and I get the machine off the truck.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

The only thing they are good for is shooting marrettes at your apprentice.... And yes it works well lol


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I've used mine three times in the two weeks or so since I got it. 100% success. Actually in very impressed. Yesterday I cleared a 3" fd and outside 3" surface drain with it. There was 4" of water in the basement and once I shot it, it sucked like a Hoover. The outside drain was full of mud, leaves, gravel and black top. No match for the ram. When the situation is right, this might be my new first attempt tool.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a huge difference in using it on a fd that is surrounded by concrete, and any piping in the walls or floor joists of a home


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

have used one for residential service for 19 years. haven't blown anything apart. Start out with 25lbs of pressure and work up to 35. use it 6-7 times a month. most of the time it is used as a last resort.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

work great in the right situation,usually last resort can cause problems if your not carefull.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

IMO if using it, repairs are badly needed. If a drum trap is in place it needs to go. I never knew about a ram until I joined PZ. Still haven't bought one but some swear by them.


----------

